# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  conejos

## srueda

amigos...no encontre una categoria para publicar mi tema...espero que sea el adecuado  hace mucho tiempo compre un par de conejos raza california a quienes bautizamos como Paris y Helena  :Wink: ... con el tiempo estos pequeños crecieron y tuvieron sus crias... y lo que fue una aventura se convirtio en una cria casera en el techo de mi casa, hicimos algunas jaulas con mallas y maderas y los alimentabamos de alimentos balanceados y hojas de verdura del mercado mayorista (yo vivo en los olivos)  Logramos conejos de muy buen tamaño y peso; la carne del conejo es magra no contiene mucha grasa y dicen que tiene bajas calorias... y para personas con ligero sobre peso como yo o diabeticos como mi viejo, su consumo nos podria ser beneficioso  Mis primeros ejemplares los compre en feria en que hay en el exterior de la universidad agraria...sin embargo he vuelto a ir, y no he encontrado al vendedor de conejos y simplemene me dicen que años que no esta ahi....he buscado incansablemente y no encuentro a alguien que me venda un par de buenos ejemplares para empezar otra ves mi crianza casera  :Wink:   ahhh buscando en deremate me encontre con una granja llamada el Pilco de huanuco...le compre unos 4 o 6 con la esperanza que eran los que necesitaba y los envie a la chacra de mi papa para que se desarrollen....creo que me estafaron porque los cuyes son algo mas grandes que los benditos conejos  :Mad:   asi que si alguien conoce en lima un lugar donde vendar y que yo pueda observar sus crias o la granja, se los agradecere mucho

----------


## Warmi

Hola: 
Aqui en Lima conozco dos granjas que te pueden vender buenos reproductores: 
Una es la Granja de Animales Menores de la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina (UNALM) 
La otra es la Granja Berer de la Agropecuaria Los Tres Cueros ubicada en el km 40 de la antigua Panamericana Sur, a la altura del paradero Acho en Lurín. 
Espero que esta info te haya sido útil !!

----------


## srueda

> Hola: 
> Aqui en Lima conozco dos granjas que te pueden vender buenos reproductores: 
> Una es la Granja de Animales Menores de la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina (UNALM) 
> La otra es la Granja Berer de la Agropecuaria Los Tres Cueros ubicada en el km 40 de la antigua Panamericana Sur, a la altura del paradero Acho en Lurín. 
> Espero que esta info te haya sido útil !!

 gracias Warmi...tu nick me hace recordar al Warmy ... ese paradisiaco lugar en Huaral donde se comen los mas ricos cuyes y conejos de la zona... ya se entro el antojo me ire el fin de semana 
Ahhh respecto a la granja de la molina...por donde queda?....hay una pequeña feria a la entrada de la universidad ahi yo compre hace años...volvi hace unos meses atras pero solo hay plantas, carnes, productos lacteos y pachamancas 
muy buena opcion la de lurin...me dare mi vuelta...gracias

----------


## Warmi

Hola srueda: 
Warmi significa "mujer" en quechua... no conocía ese lugar en Huaral, lo anotaré en mi agenda  :Big Grin:  
En cuanto a lo de los conejos, por lo que tengo entendido haz ido al Centro de Ventas de la UNALM... Para ir a la Granja de Animales Menores que queda dentro de la UNALM, tienes que ingresar por la puerta n° 1 si vas a pie e ir a la Unidad Experimental de Zootecnia (Granja de Zootecnia) 
Aqui dejo el link con los telefonos:  http://www.lamolina.edu.pe/facultad/zootecnia/web2007/pages.asp?ID=127 
Suerte !!

----------


## jardinera

me ha sido muy util esta informacion de los conejos, he buscado en el foro y he llegado a tu post

----------


## kscastaneda

Les comparto un manual para bienestar de los animales mayores y menores. 
Saludos,

----------


## gjaram

Carlos, no hay ningún manual adjunto..solo se ven unas fotografias, saludos, Gloria

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Gloria; aparentemente el manual es el archivo que Carlos adjuntó en su mensaje, pero efectivamente no es legible de la manera en que lo ha publicado. Una alternativa sería que Carlos pase la información del folleto a un archivo Word o PDF para que los demás lo puedan descargar; o en su defecto, que Carlos vuelva a escanear la tira y retira del folleto por separado, y que los suba también por separado. Además, si decide compartir el archivo como una imagen jpg, es preferible que la imagen sea escaneada con buena resolución para que ustedes puedan agrandar la imagen sin que ésta se pixelee. 
Espero que Carlos pueda solucionar el problema; de lo contario me ofrezco para ver si yo lo puedo solucionar. Cualquier cosa me avisan... 
Saludos

----------


## gjaram

OK, entiendo, gracias por la respuesta, Gloria.

----------


## kscastaneda

Les envio en pdf, en caso se vea de lado el texto; vayan al menú VIEW, Rotate view, Clockwise y listo; luego hacen Zoom a su gusto. 
Saludos, 
Si tienen percances, me envian un email y les envio el file.  kscastaneda@biofertil.pe 
Cordial saludo,

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## gjaram

Carlos, ahora si que e triptico se puede bajar. Gracias, Gloria

----------


## kscastaneda

Ya esta operativo mi nextel : 409*6516

----------

